# Max IV 6x6



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

2002 Max IV with a 25 hp motor. It has the large 26" tires, windshield, heated throttle cable and a winch. It is in very good condition. I may consider trades.
$3600.00 call or text Wayne 801-367-0853.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That thing is pretty sweet!


----------

